# Just Jazz



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I hardly ever post any pics of Jazz, ... mostly because I can't catch her sitting still long enough. Also, Sunny is the camera hog around here.
But, Jazz was sleeping peacefully on the porch this afternoon with her squeaky toy, and I grabbed the camera quick to get some close-ups.
So, here she is.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ahhh, such a pretty girl Jazz.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what an expressive face she has !!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

What a cutie. I love the 2 tone colors on her.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

davebeech said:


> what an expressive face she has !!


To me, she always looks so sad in her pics. But, I can guarantee you, she is a very happy & playful gal!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> To me, she always looks so sad in her pics. But, I can guarantee you, she is a very happy & playful gal!


don't know about sad, but the second pic looks like she is looking into your soul.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at that beautiful face!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a sweet, loving face on that girl.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Awwww what a face!!! She's so pretty.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

What a sweetheart!!!!! I am always thrilled to get a pick of my Maggie that doesn't make me think she looks sad - she's my serious girl - so happy and loving, but get the camera and WA-BAM - serious face : and I always think she looks sad in her pics. I immmediatly thought Sweetheart. When you said you think she always looks sad, then I noticed that it is a similar look that I get from Mag in her pics 


Tiffany


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

awe, she has the cutest little face.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are some beautiful pictures of Jazz and hope to see more of her. I love the first one. Something in her expression just makes me want to hug her. Those eyes just draw you in.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Didn't know you had a lab! Jazz is a beauty!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a face, she's a sweetheart


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

She is a gorgeous girl, that look would melt any ones heart.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank you all. I appreciate your sweet comments about Jazz. 
I love her dearly. I'll have to tell you all the story one day of how I came
to aquire her. She's my special sweetie.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Lovely pics of an obviously much loved dog - beautiful eyes!


----------

